# Obd



## Ryan010 (Sep 16, 2015)

Could somebody please tell me where my obd port is located it's a 1997 jap import s14. Thanks


----------



## Sey (12 mo ago)

Ryan010 said:


> Could somebody please tell me where my obd port is located it's a 1997 jap import s14. Thanks


Hey were you able to find your port? I have a 96 s14 and went to three different locations and still can’t find the port. If you could please reach out to me and let me know that would be awesome thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It should be under the dash on the driver's side.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's a JDM car then you may only have an OBD-1 port or the 14-pin gray "Consult" port. Chances are it will be the latter and you'll find it near the fusebox.


----------

